# Only a matter of time-Porcupine



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Went out looking for some grouse today, and Nixon got into a bit of a tussle with a pine pig. I knew it was only a matter of time...not if, but when. I got him off of it quickly enough that he only came away with 8-10 quills in his face. They were all near, but not actually in, his right eye. I was able to remove them all immediately, but there is some pretty good swelling still tonight. Is there anything else I should have done? Anything I can give him to help the swelling go down?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The quills have little strands inside that bury into the animal's skin. If you had cut the quills in half before pulling them, the strands would have released and the quills would have slipped right out. Carry a pair of wire cutting pliers when you hunt. That way you can quickly cut the quills and pull them out.
An anti-inflammatory and a dose of Benadryl will help Nixon feel better.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's good to know for next time. Most of the quills came right out, but a couple were stuck in there pretty good. Will the strands work themselves out? Would the strands have come out the way I pulled them, or is there a chance there is still something stuck in there? I looked at each of the quills as I pulled them out, and none of them broke off, so I assumed everything came out.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Your really lucky that he only got a few. My dog usually bails into everything mouth first. She's had 2 close encouters with quill pigs but yet to get a quill. I've always heard that you need to give some antibotics after a run in with quills, that way if you leave any behind they have less of a chance to get infected.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I've always heard that you need to give some antibotics after a run in with quills, that way if you leave any behind they have less of a chance to get infected.


That's probably good advice if there's any chance that strands got left behind. I've only ever had one porcupine incident (knocking on wood) and my dog didn't get infected at all. She was back to normal the next day.

TAK's dogs love porcupines. He seems to post up photos every year of his dogs full of quills. One time it was three dogs at the vet in one visit. Chime in, TAK.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are these strand things visible?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The knocking on wood didn't work. Ol' Scooby got hit by a porcupine this morning. I didn't even follow my own advice as I had left my pliers sitting on the dog crate. He was bleeding badly from the roof of his mouth but he sat still and let me pull the quills. Then he started messing with a rattler on the way back to the truck. I hit the e-collar before he got struck, thank goodness. Dang dogs! :evil:



> Are these strand things visible?


They are very tiny. My dog seems none the worse after his encounter. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I count my blessings that Nixon only got it on the outside, and not inside his mouth. 

The swelling was gone within a couple days, and there was no infection, thankfully. Dang things can be nasty!


----------

